# Pic request: MKV air line (into hatch) while retaining spare



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Like the title says, I want to see some pics of people who have run their air lines into the hatch of an MKV while retaining the spare tire. I used the rubber grommets that were already there on the floor of the spare tire well, but I don't think they are going to be good to use with the spare in there because the weight will likely kink them. 

I've heard that you have to be careful about the gas tank as well. Don't want to drill into that! 

Basically any pics of a place where I can drill holes in that area under the hatch, without hitting the gas tank, and where I can still get the spare in would be fantastic. 

And I did search, couldn't find much of anything really...


----------



## MI-GTI (Feb 3, 2010)

i spent a good amount of time searching for a way to keep the spare in while running the lines through the grommets in the well...and i had no success, I would imagine its possible but good luck finding a reliable solution where you can still easily access the spare. 

just my .02


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

darcness said:


> Like the title says, I want to see some pics of people who have run their air lines into the hatch of an MKV while retaining the spare tire. I used the rubber grommets that were already there on the floor of the spare tire well, but I don't think they are going to be good to use with the spare in there because the weight will likely kink them.
> 
> I've heard that you have to be careful about the gas tank as well. Don't want to drill into that!
> 
> ...


 hey man i recommend you use bulkhead fittings whereever you drill the holes! for the holes i would say get your car on a lift and see where would be a logical position to run the bulkhead fittings through the floor and design your setup in the trunk to go around that!! and make sure you DO NOT have the lines near the exhaust and use a piece of wood to block drilling through the gas tank if you have to drill near it!!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

^what he said. 

I have some pictures at home that i saved from another thread, i just cant access them at work. Ill post them later tonight.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

not my car*


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually ran mine through an access hole on the back (hatch) wall. I don't have any good shots of them now but I'll take some tomorrow for ya


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

These might be terrible pics but they were on my photobucket: 

























My bulkheads are right underneath my tank, I didn't really measure but I can take some measurements if needed. I put a block of wood against the gas tank when I drilled just for good measure.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

These are OVRWRKD's pictures that he sent me a while back. 
Hope its ok that I post them.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

^those were the photos I was looking for but couldn't find, thanks for posting them:thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Not a great picture, but I hope this helps!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

the 2 dots in the pic is where i drilled holes, secured some bulkhead fittings and ran the airlines. no issues so far.









p.s. not my pic, i found it thru a google search and marked the spot for you.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Any more pics /locations for this? I have most of my kit pieces and I'm ready to start planning the placement for parts/holes for the lines.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> Any more pics /locations for this? I have most of my kit pieces and I'm ready to start planning the placement for parts/holes for the lines.


i have done all my mk5 trunks like that without any problems with kink in the lines .
just dont tight spare too much,not too tight. no drilling required.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6028/5928306347_e08b34214e_b.jpg[/img] IMG_0940 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6023/5989517326_4e92f1e7f7_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1108 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5020/5534064850_6cd13e4e59_b.jpg[/img] IMG_8417 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow that is a good idea. I wonder if you can add a 'spacer' so that the spare won't contact the lines?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> Wow that is a good idea. I wonder if you can add a 'spacer' so that the spare won't contact the lines?


 that is a good idea,make a piece of wood with the hole in the middle to space the spare up a little and still retain the cener fastener. thanks i m gonna try that next time,didn even think about it before.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> that is a good idea,make a piece of wood with the hole in the middle to space the spare up a little and still retain the cener fastener. thanks i m gonna try that next time,didn even think about it before.


 :thumbup: 

If you do a install very soon, let me know how it goes. I'm waiting on my parts to come in and start planning.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow some good tips in this thread thanks for the ideas guys :thumbup:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i love this thread. im in the same position as the OP. most of my kit is here, just need to wait for the weather to get a bit warmer so i can start my build. 

did you guys have an extra line for the dump as well? i dont think i want to dump the air into my cabin when i air out...


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Very good solutions! Can I ask you how you fix your equipment to the trunk floor? Rivet nuts and bolts?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Piso said:


> Very good solutions! Can I ask you how you fix your equipment to the trunk floor? Rivet nuts and bolts?


 i always just use few little screws to hold down all the wood frame,so it doesn't move around,plus in case of an accident you don't want it to fly all over the place.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you use self tapping screws to fix the wood to the trunk metal?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Piso said:


> Do you use self tapping screws to fix the wood to the trunk metal?


 yes you could do that,just make sure they are not too long and see before going trough the floor whats underneath,dont want to go into gas tank or evap system lines


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

do you guys know if we can use the two plugs beside the wheel well? the ones next to that diamond shaped sticker thing..


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

great info here.


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> If you do a install very soon, let me know how it goes. I'm waiting on my parts to come in and start planning.


just did one spacer from your idea,works pretty good, raises the spare about 1/2-3/4" above the floor,enough room for airline . 
will post pics later tonight.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> just did one spacer from your idea,works pretty good, raises the spare about 1/2-3/4" above the floor,enough room for airline .
> will post pics later tonight.


Haha I think you did it on my buddy Rich's .:R I haven't checked it out yet but I know he just picked it up and was so happy with your work :thumbup: can't wait to see how you have done certain things because I just finished my first mkv r32 and am in the middle of another one now. BTW loved the feature in Drivenmotive:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> i have done all my mk5 trunks like that without any problems with kink in the lines .
> just dont tight spare too much,not too tight. no drilling required.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6023/5989517326_4e92f1e7f7_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1108 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


This is perfect, exactly how I want to do it. Two compressors, 5 gal, and keep the spare :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

joebags said:


> Haha I think you did it on my buddy Rich's .:R I haven't checked it out yet but I know he just picked it up and was so happy with your work :thumbup: can't wait to see how you have done certain things because I just finished my first mkv r32 and am in the middle of another one now. BTW loved the feature in Drivenmotive:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man,but actually its not on his R, R has a different floor pan,so i had to improvise with running airline to rear bags, but the spacer is going into my next one its mk5 gti.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey Misha, any shots of how you built the frame for your setups (the 2x4's)?

If I wasnt on the west coast, I'd probably have you install mine


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's the trunk setup that I have in my car; courtesy of Tomas Sport Tuning :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> just did one spacer from your idea,works pretty good, raises the spare about 1/2-3/4" above the floor,enough room for airline .
> will post pics later tonight.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Hey Misha, any shots of how you built the frame for your setups (the 2x4's)?
> 
> If I wasnt on the west coast, I'd probably have you install mine


no 2x4 there i always just use 1x5 or 1x6 
take a look here http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/sets/72157626283730010/
i'm sure you will find what you looking for ,there's two pages of pics.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> no 2x4 there i always just use 1x5 or 1x6
> take a look here http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/sets/72157626283730010/
> i'm sure you will find what you looking for ,there's two pages of pics.


Any pics of the spacer idea? :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> Any pics of the spacer idea? :thumbup:


here it is, 4" spacer give you about 1" under the spare.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7065/6868103937_3572369c15_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1608 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7042/6868104229_e02c663ca0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1610 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7183/6868104647_4cde29a119_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1611 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Genius!


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Great info, now i need redo my trunk set up.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Spacer looks great and some great ideas here guys thanks


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> here it is, 4" spacer give you about 1" under the spare.


:thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I did the spacer for my set up. It fits my 3/8" air lines fine..


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have MK6, but think it is close enough. Just in plamning phases right now. 

Not going to have a back seat. 

Got the layout pretty well figured out. Did a dry run, to make sure it all fits. 









Two questions. 

See where the VU4 would be mounted. I want to run hardlines from there straight down. At that location is there anything to worry about drilling into?

2) Can you switch the lettering on the VU4 ? If I run the way I want to, the logo would be facing wrong direction. Hoping I can get something worked out. May have to just paint it black.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

not sure if you guys have ran into this problem. i was trying to figure out the exact spot to mount the tank and still have the spare accessible, but it seems it's quite difficult because the spare is so chunky. the tire always seems to get caught on the edge of the tank when i was trying to take it out. what have you guys done? i'm thinking to give my air lines in the trunk some slack so i can quickly unscrew the tank from it's mount and move it slightly out of the way if/when i do need to take the spare out


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

What about running the lines thorough the interior for the front bags, and drilling a hole in the fender/wheel well area? has anyone done that? you could probably tuck the lines under the door frame trim


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Its tight, but I can get my spare in and out without a problem. All lines are ran through the existing grommets that are in the spare tire well. The Spare tire is resting on my extra airline that was provided in my kit, so no worries about pinching a line. Not the prettiest, but its nice and functional.


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry to dig up and old thread but i have a quick question for you guys. what are you guys using for the false floor, plywood or MDF? and with that is there alot of play in the middle of the floor or did you brace it with something?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I used 1/2" ply wood. I nailed on a 2"x2" cut at a length that is diagonal of my false floor for the support. works great for me.


----------

